# Prestone Powersteering lfuid.



## xXJalgXx (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi I have a 2005 Nissan Xtrail AWD, and the powersteering was squealing, so I brought it to the mechanic, and he filled the powersteering fluid with a transparent "Prestone" powersteering fluid, would that damage my power steering?

Also recently I've started to see small puddles of fluid near the front drivers side of the suv and I think is powersteering fluid would the issue be related?


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

its unlikely it would damage it. But if it is leaking, then chances are the reason he filled it was because you had no fluid. You can either fix the ps, or you can disable it to prevent further damage. You steering will just become much heavier.


----------

